# Pigeon losing appetite?



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

my pigeon is going Light and has no appetite but their poop is in excellent shape, nice and solid.

what could be the list of possible dieases, since diarreah part of the symptom.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

It might be the hair worms again. The worm treatment you gave kills the worms, but not the eggs. So you have to treat a second time, to kill the worms that hatch from the eggs. Just an idea anyway.


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

But there doesn't seem to be vomiting this time, I'm going to try to use my Oral ivomectin this time instead of the levimisole.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*You need to hand fed your bird if it is not eating, that can weaken them further.*


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

Nevermind, my local feed store sold me bad feed. It killed one of my birds, Now that i went to another feed store and brought Purina brand name instead of a local brand name, they all ate it and all regained motivation...

and im sure it's the feed cause they refused to eat the other stuff after trying it once. Now i want my money back for the feed and my dead bird that cost me 100$ but i can't prove it  besides that their scared to touch the other stuff.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How do you know it was the feed. You said they were going light, but you said they refused the feed after eating it once. It would take a little while for them to go light. You would have to have it tested to know for sure that it was the feed. There could still be sickness in your birds that they need treatment for.


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

They regained weight, and got motivation back and are now cooing.

i try giving them the same feed that had problems and their scared to touch it.

I got a bottle of Oral ivomectin now , i missed my chance of necropsy because the carcass got too old as i live an hour away from the vet college ,and its hard to make time to get their as they close from saturday to sunday because it is a school after all.

and stool checks are the only thing available at the normal vet that's not a school.

This is the second day i fed them the purina feed and they seem to be eating alot of it. So im guessing their starving themselves because they didn't like the other food.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Glad your birds seem better -- but please keep an eye on them. Jay3 makes a very good point that it may be something other than the feed -- especially if it killed one of your birds that quickly. If it IS bad feed, it still might cause problems in the others if they ate it, too. 

I hope you don't have any more problems.


----------

